# Van Rear A/C Removal



## Jerrell (Feb 16, 2022)

I'm working on a build. It's a '97 Ford Club Wagon van. 
We've run into an issue capping the rear A/C lines under the van. 
I don't know how to pull the ends off the to cap them. 
Any advice would be much appreciated.









I can pull of the brackets that look like they're keeping the line ends attached and nothing changes.
At this point, we're considering cutting off the rest of the rubber and making caps with JB Weld.


----------



## texastraveler (Feb 17, 2022)

I've never messed around with AC lines, but it looks like you might need something like a fuel line disconnect tool. They're sometimes marked as combo fuel/AC line disconnects in the store. If you don't have one, you can usually jam two thin screwdrivers in there to get it loose, though it's a pain. I fucking hate working on "quick" disconnects


----------



## JVC (Aug 22, 2022)

Those are mechanically crimped; they cannot be removed without cutting them. I would cut the lines closer to the compressor and cap them there rather than leaving 10 feet of line attached to the system.


----------

